# Tennoning jig. Thinking of ordering plans. Opinions?



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was checking out some of the cool stuff on woodgear.ca and am quite impressed by the guy's tenon jig. I'm thinking of ordering his plan (only $11). It looks like it'll be a quick, easy (well, except for the building of the jig itself) way to cut accurate tenons. I was wondering what you guys think of it. Is it worthy?

http://woodgears.ca/tenon/jig.html

There's a video of it in action further down on the page I linked to.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks more like a time machine. :laughing:


Keep it simple... :smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> That looks more like a time machine. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Keep it simple... :smile:


I do agree that it's more complicated than necessary. And it would take, probably, quite a bit more effort to make than is required to accomplish the same task. It looks to be potentially very accurate. And, to me, it has a definite cool factor.

I guess I was hoping for people to say "Heck yeah, that's awesome! You need to build one right away!".

Would I be insane to buy the plan and build it? Maybe I'll just go with a tall fence and be happy with that. That's really all I need to do the job.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*"Heck yeah, that's awesome! You need to build one right away!".*

:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*or hell yes build this one*

Scotty's in cool, but I think it rides the fence. I can't ride my Delta Unisaw fence so I came up with this one. It's basically 3 blocks of wood all at right angles, a horizontal to run against the fence, a vertical to hold the work and another one on edge and extending out to prevent it from tipping over. A stop is added to the tall vertical to mount the hold downs and to keep the work piece vertical.  bill

BTW all the pieces must be totally square to each other and the table!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nothing like ridiculous degrees of overkill to make a simple cut, huh? Maybe some day then. But not today.
I could conceivably come up with other handy uses for it as well.

Thanks for the picture of yours. I guess my tenon jig will be something along those lines instead.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Steve, check out the "Super Sled" and it's tennon jig accessory. These are on my to do list and you might like 'em too!


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

That guy says "thou" a lot. 

I'd go with one of the much simpler jigs pictured above. Yea, that guy's is cool, but it seems like overkill.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wondering where you guys put all these self made monsters after you make them. My shop is only 18' X 22' and when it comes to needing a tool I have to consider the storage aspect. Yes, I do have home made jigs, but only if the price of the store bought tool to do the job is out of sight. If the store bought tool is under a $100.00, I shop around and buy it because usually something made of metel will not sit in a corner and dry out or warp. Just rust maybe. You can buy a good tenon jig for under $75.00. Just a thought! :innocent:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

dang I just nibble the waste flat side down......


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

GROOVY said:


> dang I just nibble the waste flat side down......



You have more time then I. 

And less accuracy.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I will order the plans or just build it. Looks like a great idea and method.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> You have more time then I.
> 
> And less accuracy.


I hope I have alot of time left, a little chisle, and sandpaper.... done


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a simple one I made.


----------

